# does anyone know if i am supp to replace the canister in the fuel line And screw a new filter there



## earnbob (Oct 27, 2018)

*does anyone know if i am supp to replace the canister in the fuel line And screw a new filter there*


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum earnbob! What model tractor and any photos of the filter you speak of?


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

L245 uses a canister type filter that looks like this:






Yes, you remove and change it according to the schedule in your Owner's Manual.


----------

